# Notes on Dankung 1632



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been REALLY enjoying the Spanish target style of shooting for the past couple of weeks. Basically as soon as I could finish my very own Zebra Knight to keep for myself, I have been shooting BBs.

















I believe that their philosophy is not really about flat trajectories and mega speed, but basically enough to lob the balls at the targets with longer than necessary bands. I still like more flat flight arcs, but I recently tried to switch it up with some new tubing I've had for a month and never used: Dankung 1632.

Nothing is really known about this stuff since it's brand new to the Dankung line, but it's part of their premium line of tubing. It's amber and REALLY close in size to the 1/8" amber latex tubing I am very fond of using. Over all, the 1632 is snapper than the 1/8. As the name suggests, and like all DK tubing, the inner diameter is 1.6mm and the outside diameter is 3.2mm. This means it has a slightly thicker cross section than the 1/8 OD, 1/16 ID latex tubing.

The compound is also a bit stiffer, so it is snappier than the 1/8". I've tried the same cut on both and the 1632 was overpowering the .177 bbs and giving me hand slaps. This translates to unused power, which means 1/4 sb's will be matched nicely.

So....like the Spanish shooters try to use the least amount of power to get their 8mm balls down range, so shall I use this 1632 to get my 1/4 towards my 2" souplid target.

I've tested a bunch of lengths and at an 8" active length, pulled back at about 41" draw length gives a really predictable flattish ammo flight path (a comfortable 510%) Much more consistent than the 1/8" for 1/4 SBs. While the 1/8" tubing struggles and gets the balls down range in an arc, the light draw weight forces the shooter to really pay attention to the cant and rotation of the fork. Where as the 1632's slightly heavier draw weight allows for a smooth draw and a consistent pressure on both forks for a repeatable floating anchor.

For training, this is ideal, the low draw weight, consistent flight path and longevity make for hours of reliable shots and when it comes time to move up to a heavier (2040 etc) tube, the muscle memory is already set up.

So...to end this long winded write up about some simple tubing, its important to remember that this is all by my feel and all my shooting is done at 10 meters. No chrony or scientific measurement devices.

Here is a short video of me shooting the 1632, sorry for not getting the target in frame, I had to prop up my new phone on a rock so I couldn't actually frame it up.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Doing my own tube homework. So the input is much appreciated as its hard to compare without bits of EVERYTHING in your hands. Good clear input/comparisont Iike this helps a lot!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Man that is a pretty catty.


----------

